# Tiny Dog Vaccine Study



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

Dr. Dodds has agreed to do a study on vaccines by weight of a dog. Many of my maltese friends' pups have had adverse reactions to vaccines, here's our chance to get this changed...I am just sharing the info that was on my "Spoiled Maltese" on line forum with you. 

View attachment 36137


Tiny Dog Vaccine Study

Over the years, devoted toy breed dog owners have wondered why our tiny balls of fluff receive the same dose of vaccine as large breeds. It doesn't seem to make sense that a five pound Maltese or Yorkie should receive the same size vaccination as a 120 + pound Great Dane! And we wondered if this is why we tend to see more adverse reactions in toy breeds, as well as autoimmune issues. We don't know, and the veterinary field isn't clear on this either. We hold our breaths every time we have to have one of our pups vaccinated. Vaccinations protect against illness, and are an important issue in veterinary care. But we need to learn more about their proper use. We want our Maltese protected, but we don't want to cause harm by giving a vaccine that is simply too much for their diminutive size.

So as a group we asked the AHVMA Foundation, whose mission it is to support research and education in integrative and holistic medicine, what it would take to study the efficacy of body-mass based vaccinations; specifically, giving reduced vaccine strengths to toy breed dogs. Dr. Jean Dodds has agreed to conduct a small pilot study to explore this idea. The pilot is estimated to cost $5500 and is the first step in determining whether we can lessen the severity and frequency of adverse reactions to vaccinations in our tiny pups by reducing the actual vaccine itself.

To read more about this study please visit


Tiny Dog Vaccine Study Photo by wysetalk | Photobucket


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think that is great news. Now, of course it will be years in the making. At least they are going in the right direction.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

About time!! Lol well done to the vet conducting the study thats brave of him to look into this. Thanks for posting


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

This is simply WONDERFUL!!


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

YAY!! I knew you would be happy!! I know I am!!!


----------

